# News: iXsystems Debuts Exclusive ZFS Encryption



## ondra_knezour (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I did not f*i*nd a note about this here and because someone may consider it interesting:

http://www.ixsystems.com/resources/ix/freenas-news/ixsystems-debuts-exclusive-zfs-encryption-feature-in-freenas-831.html


----------



## da1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone have more information on how they did this?  Did they integrate it into ZFS itself as a feature flag?  Is it just a well-integrated/pre-configured GELI setup?  Is it something else?

I haven't been able to find much information yet on the details of the implementation.

I've heard through the grapevine it's a ZFS feature flag, but haven't been able to confirm it yet.  If it is, will be interesting to see if/when they release it to the OSS community.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 27, 2013)

Its only GELI full disk encryption, nothing new here, move on 
http://doc.freenas.org/index.php/Volumes#ZFS_Encryption



> Beginning with 8.3.1, FreeNASÂ® supports GELI full disk encryption when creating ZFS volumes. It is important to understand the following when considering whether or not encryption is right for your FreeNASÂ® system:
> This is not the encryption method used by Oracle ZFSv30. That version of ZFS has not been open sourced and is the property of Oracle.
> This is full disk encryption and not  per-filesystem encryption. The underlying drives are first encrypted, then the pool is created on top of the encrypted devices.


----------

